# DDR4 ?? und Welcher Prozessor?!



## Eismaschine (17. Mai 2014)

Servus,

Meine Frage wenn ich nun warte bis DDR4 raus kommt kommen dann auch neue prozessoren raus??
Da es immer nur heißt der prozzesor passt zu demm DDR3 speicher oder heißt das dann das der Prozessor nun mit DDR3 1600 UND DDR4 1600 passt ?

Intel I7-4770 Unterstützung für DDR3-1600 MHz = Intel I7-4770 Unterstützung für DDR4-1600 MHz


Oder hat jemand mehr infos??

LG Eismaschine


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Mai 2014)

Lies dir einmal dies durch, beantwortet einige deiner fragen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


> kommt kommen dann auch neue prozessoren raus??


Neue Chipsätze auf jedenfall, Ja auch neu CPU's, ist zwangsweise so, aber ältere Plattformen können auch auf DDR4 umgerüstet werden, war zb beim Sockel 775 so.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Mai 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6440511 schrieb:
			
		

> Lies dir einmal dies durch, beantwortet einige deiner fragen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html
> 
> Neue Chipsätze auf jedenfall, Ja auch neu CPU's, ist zwangsweise so, aber ältere Plattformen können auch auf DDR4 umgerüstet werden, war zb beim Sockel 775 so.


 
Nur dass der Speichercontroller nicht mehr auf dem Chipsatz sitzt, sondern in der CPU. Und afaik unterstützt Haswell ja kein DDR4.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Mai 2014)

Ah ja stimmt, das habe ich jetzt glatt vergessen.
Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch so etwas, wo ein extra Controller dabei ist, gab ja auch Boards wo man DDR2 oder DDR3 bestücken konnte.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nur dass der Speichercontroller nicht mehr auf dem Chipsatz sitzt, sondern in der CPU. Und afaik unterstützt Haswell ja kein DDR4.


 
Ganz genau  Haswell-E wird DDR4 unterstützen und das werden auch erst mal die einzigen sein. Dazu braucht man natürlich auch wieder ganz neue eigene Boards die DDR4 unterstützen (Ich glaub X99 Chipsatz). Also für die aktuellen Generationen kommt so schnell kein DDR4, au0er für die HighEnd Plattform Haswell-E auf dem Sockel 2011-3

Edit: Soweit ich weiß hat DDR4 auch ne andere Pin-Anordnung/Anzahl


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2014)

Allerdings sorgt ein Zusatzcontroller wieder für Latenzen, die den DDR4 ausbremsen. Denke nicht, das es Mainboards mit DDR3 und DDR4 gibt. Bei den Highend CPUs soll es ja mit HaswellE und Sockel 2011-3 im Herbst losgehen, der normale Bereich wird dann wahrscheinlich mit Skylake auf DDR4 umsteigen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Mai 2014)

Naja, ich glaube sowieso nicht, dass DDR4 anfangs viel bringen wird. Wann soll eigentlich Skylake erscheinen? Im nächsten Jahr erst? Selbst wenn, ein i7 4770K mit DDR3-Ram wird noch sehr lange ausreichen, sicher 4-5 Jahre. Die meisten Spiele rennen ja sowieso eher ins GPU-Limit.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2014)

ich rechne mit skylake mit 2015 frühling. ddr4 wird bestimmt hohe taktraten fahren können wie 3000MHz und höher. 
ausserdem bin ich gespannt auf single ranked und doppelranked.

denke aber auch so groß wird der unterschied nicht zu ddr3. mal schauen welche spannungen die riegel brauchen werden.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. Mai 2014)

Ja,Skylake CPU,s sollen in mitte des nähsten Jahr kommen und hoffentlich mit nativen S-ata Express bzw.PCI-E 4.0 ohne einen Conroller dazwischen.Übrigens werden DDR4 Speicher schon im diesem Jahr benutz werden allerdings nur im Serverbereich(Speicherriegel bis zu 128GB wurden schon vorgestellt).Dann könnte ich endlich meine Sandy in Rente schicken Ivy und Hasswell Cpu,s haben kaum mehr performence.Also noch ein Jahr warten...bis zum nähsten upgrade


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich rechne mit skylake mit 2015 frühling. ddr4 wird bestimmt hohe taktraten fahren können wie 3000MHz und höher.
> ausserdem bin ich gespannt auf single ranked und doppelranked.
> 
> denke aber auch so groß wird der unterschied nicht zu ddr3. mal schauen welche spannungen die riegel brauchen werden.


 
Allerdings muss ja erstmal Broadwell rauskommen, das wurde ja schon mehrmals verschoben, ich denke Skylake kommt erst im 2.Halbjahr 2015. Die Spannungen sollen ja bei um die 1,2V liegen, weshalb der Serverbereich aufgrund der eingesparten Energie ja besonders großes Interesse an den neuen Speicherriegeln hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Mai 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich rechne mit skylake mit 2015 frühling. ddr4 wird bestimmt hohe taktraten fahren können wie 3000MHz und höher.
> ausserdem bin ich gespannt auf single ranked und doppelranked.
> 
> denke aber auch so groß wird der unterschied nicht zu ddr3. mal schauen welche spannungen die riegel brauchen werden.


 
Wahrscheinlich irgendwas zwischen 1.1 und 1.35 Volt. War nicht mal von 1.2 Volt die Rede?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich irgendwas zwischen 1.1 und 1.35 Volt. War nicht mal von 1.2 Volt die Rede?


 
Das mit den 1,2V hatte ich ja gerade geschrieben.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2014)

die rede ist von 1.2 volt und es ist sogar die rede von 1.1 volt, mal schauen. schwer zu glaube das riegel mit 1.1 volt bis 1.2 volt mit 3000MHZ fahren können.
da denke ich doch eher an 1.35 volt bis 1.5volt. aber mal abwarten, weil noch viele spekulationen im raum sind.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Mai 2014)

Naja, den Ottonormaluser interessiert die Spannung eh nicht. Den interessiert nur, dass DDR4 schneller ist.


----------



## Eismaschine (20. Mai 2014)

Genau das ist was mich interessiert denn ich will wieder meinen pc für 6 Jahre relativ sicher machen habe mir damals amd Phantom x4 (2.8GhZ)besorgt an Prozessor. Und bin bis jetzt gut gefahren damit ... die GPU hab ich momentan eine 770ger drin und wollte nun aufrüsten (seit18Monaten) aber immer wieder kommen neue sachen.... nun habe ich gesagt das ich warten will bis die neuen Arbeitsspeicher raus sind .... oder ?! 
Ich habe als das Gefühl das es in den letzten 12Monaten mit sachen pc ziemlich rund geht oder??


----------



## Westcoast (20. Mai 2014)

man muss nicht unbedingt auf DDr4 speicher warten. 
man kann zum beispiel den I7 4790K nehmen mit Z97 brett und ddr3 speicher oder den I5 4690K Haswell refresh mit Z97 board.

wenn man nicht übertakten möchte den XEON 1231 mit H97 brett. es tut sich immer etwas im hardwarebereich, wenn man danach geht.

diese erscheinen bald: Intel Devil's Canyon: Core i7-4790K und Core i5-4690K bestätigt, bis zu 4,4 GHz Turbotakt

man kann immer warten im hardwarebereich, kommt etwas neues heraus, wird der nachfolger verkündet. man kauft leistung wenn man sie braucht.


----------

